# Wine Cabinet



## RJBanks (Jun 13, 2010)

Brazilian cherry wood cabinet from Goodwill : $29.00 
Homemade bottle rack wood from HomeDepot : $32.00 
Beautiful wine storage cabinet: Priceless
…..ok…..maybe not quit priceless but for fifty bucks ! ! !


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

No picture..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Holy cow! Nice job putting it all together for so little!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah - that is pretty slick!!! Good Job!!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

Now thats a GREAT deal / LOOK. How many bottles cay you store in it?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2010)

That sucker must be very heavy! I work with Brazilian Cherry all the time and that stuff weighs in! Nice conversion.


----------



## deboard (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks beautiful! Great job!


----------



## RJBanks (Jun 13, 2010)

It holds 90 bottles.


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 13, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful ,did you make it from scratch ?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Absolutely beautiful ,did you make it from scratch ?



I think you didnt read the post!


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 13, 2010)

That is one sweet looking cabinet!


----------



## RJBanks (Jun 13, 2010)

*Cheap & Easy*

It's amazing what one can do with a TV cabinet from GoodWill. Their cheap and can be converted to become a wine cabinet. It was fun to make. I plan on making more.


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 14, 2010)

That cabinet is beautifull...guess wine and labels not your only talent wtg


----------



## Noontime (Jun 14, 2010)

That is fantastic! My wife and I are really into "upcycling", and this is a perfect example. I made mine out of pallets; a cheaper wine rack but definitely on the other end of the aesthetic spectrum. That is beautiful!


----------



## RJBanks (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoogie said:


> That cabinet is beautifull...guess wine and labels not your only talent wtg


This is my first attempt at "wood working" other than a small jewlery box I made back in 8th grade woodshop for my mother. (She still has it). I now have a saw, a sander and a small workbench. Yah-hoo! Havin' fun making these racks. Now I need to make more wine to fill the empty racks.


----------

